# Australia-Based Photographers Take Epic Landscape Photoshoots with Their Kids on Their Backs



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2014)

Some great pictures here from these two...http://www.boredpanda.com/parents-landscape-photography-dylan-toh-marianne-lim/


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2014)

A real Family affair!  Very different approach!


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2014)

Fantastic photography.


----------

